# Music from the year you were born in.



## SharksFan99

What are your thoughts on the popular music from the year you were born? Do you like it, dislike it? I will start off with my birth year.

1999 - Personally, I believe 1999 was a terrible year for music. Artists such as Britney Spears and Christina Aguilera released their debut albums and teen pop was as it's peak. I think it was around 1999 when Gen Y culture had really set in and the rock/grunge music which had been dominant for most of the 90's was largely absent from the Top 40 charts. I only like one or two songs which were released in 1999, otherwise, i'm not too fond of the popular music (from the year) at all. Examples of popular songs from 1999 include:


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

1997: full of the cheesiest pop wonders.





















And best of all...


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Jaune

I feel that 1998 generally lacks the catchy guilty pleasure hits we tend to picture when thinking about 90s pop music. I looked at lists showing its top tracks before answering this question, and a lot of it was unfamiliar to me, and most of the ones I have actually heard were unmemorable. But it does have one of my favorite cheesy tunes.






I like some of the more popular rock and metal that came out this year, though.

The Offspring's album _Americana_ is one of my favorites.






Another rock song for which I have a soft spot is this one.






It had some big and catchy as hell nu metal hits such as these two.











Other genres of metal had some great hits.

Death's _The Sound of Perseverance_ is amazing.

One of my all-time favorite albums, _Oceanborn_ by Nightwish, was released this year as well. Power metal in general thrived during this year with releases from Edguy, Blind Guardian, Iced Earth, and others as well. 

Gothic metal did as well, with Theatre of Tragedy and Katatonia putting out solid albums.


----------



## Tangled Kite

1989





















And the number one song when I was born


----------



## SharksFan99

sprinkles said:


>


1975, I presume?  "Bohemian Rhapsody" would have to be one of my favourite Queen songs. 



Jaune Valjaune said:


> It had some big and catchy as hell nu metal hits such as these two.


You have a good taste in music.  "Prison Song" is my favourite System of a Down song.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

1997, when music was quickly getting shitty.

I think 90-93 were hands down the best years of the 90s for music.


----------



## Wisteria

I was born in 1997, and I don't think the popular music was that bad, although there are a couple of hilarious ones like Aqua and telletubbies. The most famous artists were boybands and well known singers in their prime, like michael jackson. I don't miss the spice girls though lol.











Some of them are pretty chill, like this one;


----------



## jcal

1956 - Quite a significant year in the "Rock 'n' Roll" evolution with the commercial breakout of Elvis Presley occupying a significant number of slots in the Top 100 that year, including _Heartbreak Hotel, Hound Dog, Don't Be Cruel, Love Me Tender_ and a slew of other singles he released that year.

Just a few of the other significant 1956 releases destined to become classics included:

_Why Do Fools Fall in Love_ (Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers)
_Be Bop A Lula_ (Gene Vincent)
_I Walk the Line_ (Johnny Cash)
_In the Still of the Night_ (The Five Satins)
_Long Tall Sally_ (Little Richard)
_Roll Over Beethoven_ (Chuck Berry)
_Blue Suede Shoes_ (Carl Perkins)
_Magic Touch_ (The Platters)

Another milestone in 1956 was the very first American Bandstand show hosted by the soon-to-be-iconic Dick Clark.


----------



## septic tank

1996. Nothing that really interests me happened this year for music.

But this was the year Pokemon Red and Blue released. <3


----------



## Miss Bingley

So, 1997:

- Candle in the Wind by Elton John
- Wannabe by the Spice Girls 
- I Believe I Can Fly by R. Kelly
- Mo Money Mo Problems by Notorious B.I.G.

this list just epitomizes the 90s, imho


----------



## Mange

92


----------



## SharksFan99

My favourite song from the year I was born would have to be this:






Admittedly, I only like two or three songs which were released in 1999. 



SlyCooper97 said:


> 1997, when music was quickly getting shitty.


You're not wrong. By 1999, it had pretty much hit rock bottom. :tongue: 

Personally, the Mid 90's would have to be my favourite era for music.


----------



## Skeletalz

one nine nine six


----------



## The red spirit

1999, but not so good. Here's what I found


----------



## katemess

Top song in the UK on the day I was born (January 18, 1995) was Cotton Eye Joe by Rednex:






Also known as one of the greatest songs of all time.

What a great day to be born.


----------



## Aridela

1985 was a good year for music.


----------



## Hilla

I don't like music from the 80's and year 1986 was as bad as the rest of the decade.
But the day I was porn most popular song in Finland was Jean-Pierre Kusela - Naurava kulkuri (laughing wanderer)

Makes me giggle every time :laughing:


----------



## gracee




----------



## SharksFan99

amelia_c said:


>


You're making me feel old.  I remember when that song was only new.


----------



## SharksFan99

Anyway, here are a few songs from the year I was born (1999):


----------



## SilverFalcon

SharksFan99 said:


> What are your thoughts on the popular music from the year you were born? Do you like it, dislike it? I will start off with my birth year.
> 
> 1999 - Personally, I believe 1999 was a terrible year for music.


Can I change your opinion on 1999?










Several nowadays classics were released when I came to this world, certainly can't complain.


----------



## Introvertia

I don't want to comment.


----------



## NicoLynne

SharksFan99 said:


> You're making me feel old.  I remember when that song was only new.


I know. I was in high school when that song came out. Good times. It's crazy to think Crazy In Love(Beyonce) is 14 years old now!


----------



## cooldudez

Okay i looked up the most popular song when i was born and i got this


----------



## with water




----------



## ninjahitsawall

'90


----------



## SharksFan99

SilverFalcon said:


> Can I change your opinion on 1999?


No. :tongue:


----------



## Ochi96

1996


----------



## 408610

1997 
(



)
(



)
(



)
as for spice girls wannabe and i believe i can fly by ryan kelly,Both of the songs are released in 1996 so yes it was not release in the year i was born but chewbecca tubthumping and hanson MMMBop were also released in the year i was born


----------



## cooldudez

I was born in 2005 i think the music in that year was cool


----------



## cooldudez

2005


----------



## aja675

SharksFan99 said:


> What are your thoughts on the popular music from the year you were born? Do you like it, dislike it? I will start off with my birth year.
> 
> 1999 - Personally, I believe 1999 was a terrible year for music. Artists such as Britney Spears and Christina Aguilera released their debut albums and teen pop was as it's peak. I think it was around 1999 when Gen Y culture had really set in and the rock/grunge music which had been dominant for most of the 90's was largely absent from the Top 40 charts. I only like one or two songs which were released in 1999, otherwise, i'm not too fond of the popular music (from the year) at all. Examples of popular songs from 1999 include:


Admittedly, I love that year for music, but then again, I already had lots of karaoke VCD's and I saw lots of music videos on TV by the time I was 3.


----------



## aja675

SharksFan99 said:


> What are your thoughts on the popular music from the year you were born? Do you like it, dislike it? I will start off with my birth year.
> 
> 1999 - Personally, I believe 1999 was a terrible year for music. Artists such as Britney Spears and Christina Aguilera released their debut albums and teen pop was as it's peak. I think it was around 1999 when Gen Y culture had really set in and the rock/grunge music which had been dominant for most of the 90's was largely absent from the Top 40 charts. I only like one or two songs which were released in 1999, otherwise, i'm not too fond of the popular music (from the year) at all. Examples of popular songs from 1999 include:


Admittedly, I think the opposite about 1999. I was only 3 then, but by then, I had tons of karaoke VCD's and I had seen lots of music videos on TV. One might say that I was indoctrinated at an early age.


----------



## aja675

BTW, why can't I post anything?


----------



## aja675

BTW, why can't I post anything...???


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

1989


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

1989


----------



## martinkunev

I'll skip those who the others have posted already.

Roxette - Listen to Your Heart





Madonna - Cherish





Guns N' Roses - Paradise City


----------



## Rainbowz

2002


----------

